# Prayers Are Needed



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just talked to Anne-Mirabelle's mom-and wanted to let everyone know that yesterday three of Anne's dogs got out and two are still lost. Tip her one Border Collie-Mirabelle-her beautiful little havanese & Fritz our HRI foster dog-Fritz was found and returned to Anne but the other two are still not home.

Please everyone send prayers that the two lost dogs come home. And send thoughts & prayers to Anne & her son as they wait-search-pray that the dogs get home soon.

Pat


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

OMGosh! I'm praying right now! Please keep us all posted.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Anne I just ran home hoping for some good news. My heart is with you and we continue to pray for Mirabel and Tip to return home safe.
Hugs to you, I know this has to be so hard. Oh how I wish I was closer to be able to help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't even imagine how she must be feeling. Many prayers for their safe return.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pat,
I am so sorry and will keep good thoughts going east that the dogs are all found and will be fine.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry this has happened. I pray for a happy outcome.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear, some major prayers from here that both those little ones are found. Anne must be beside herself. Please let us know if there is anything we can help with. What area of the country is she from?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh dear God, what a nightmare. My prayers are with you and those dear animals that they soon find their way back to you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, that's we all fear. It's horrible!! I had no idea Anne's dogs had gone missing. I pray Mirabelle and Tip make it home o.k. and SOON! She must be worried sick. 

((((((Anne))))))) and courage. Thanks for keeping us up to date, Pat.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh. Anne, my prayers are with you and your furbabies!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What terrible news, my thoughts and prayers go out to the pups and family for a happy ending.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I am so so sorry to learn this. May the furbabies be found quickly!

Suzy


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Anne.......So sorry this happened. Praying they both return home to you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I believe that Anne is from the St.Louis area. Please pass on our support to Anne and let her know our prayers are already starting.
I realize it's a stretch, but I will keep an eye out here in Lincoln, Nebraska in the paper just in case someone picks them up and tries to sell them or something along those lines. I'll also watch our humane society and the city lost and found in the off chance they show up here, down the interstate.

Does anyone know if they are micro-chipped?
Has it been reported to the missing Havanese watch group? I'm assuming yes, since there was a HRI dog involved too.

Please keep the faith Anne.
All good thoughts for you and the little ones,
Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beverly both are micro-chipped. They are also up on the www.havaneserescue.com website at the bottom under the Amos Alert.
Edit to say you may have to refresh the page as another hav is also missing in NY.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, Anne, this is horrible, I got sick to my stomach when I read this. I will pray for all of you until your 2 furry loves are back home safe. I hope they at least stay together until they're found. Gosh...


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> I believe that Anne is from the St.Louis area. Please pass on our support to Anne and let her know our prayers are already starting.
> I realize it's a stretch, but I will keep an eye out here in Lincoln, Nebraska in the paper just in case someone picks them up and tries to sell them or something along those lines. I'll also watch our humane society and the city lost and found in the off chance they show up here, down the interstate.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are micro-chipped?
> ...


It may be a stretch Bev, but you know the greedy people. I will look out this way in Nebraska too! We hope for a quick and safe return for all the missing poochie-poos!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Hoping and praying for a happy ending to this! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thoughts are with you. Hoping for a happy ending soon.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This is terrible news. I am so glad they are micro-chipped because there is more hope in them being found. I am praying they find their way back soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Anne, I'm so sorry this has happened. Many prayers and positive thoughts for both pups safe return home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not that it will help in this case, but has anyone heard of the gps system designed for dogs. I saw it in the Hammacher Schlemmer catalog and it says it can track your dog from the moment it gets past a certain area that you designate and it will text message you or email you every five minutes, letting you know exactly where your dog is. I wonder if it pays to get. This is any animal lover's worst nightmare.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh goodness, I pray they are both found soon and returned safely home!!!:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Anne, all of you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope both of the dogs are found soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh that's terrible. I am sending tons of prayers that the furbabies are found safe and sound and returned to their home soon.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Anne: We are praying for you and the safe return of your dogs. Lord...keep these little dogs safe.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - this just breaks my heart. I am praying for a quick and safe return.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in Iowa and will also keep my ears and eyes peeled for any person trying to sell a hav etc. I'm hoping this turns out well. St.Louis is a big place.:hug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am just sick for Anne . . . this is just miserable and I hope by the time I write this they will be both be back home. Our Barrett jumped two fences one time during a freak lightning storm and was gone for NINE days one time . . . she must not give up hope . . . they can survive on their own for a very long time without food.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh Kathy, how frightening yet wonderful to read about Barrett's safe return!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Anne, I will be praying for your babies' safe return. I am so sorry that this happened.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I was hoping to read that the pups have been found by this morning.  I will continue to pray for their safe return.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, I just saw this for the first time.....please know that you and your dogs will be in my prayers, Anne.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Anne. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your fur babies. Please keep us posted. We are hoping for a safe return.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was so hoping to read good news this morning. I'm praying for their safe return.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How terrifying. I am praying for a happy outcome.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Just checking back to see if there was any news. Praying for their safe return.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just checking in also and hoping for some good news. Please keep us posted as we are all praying and in pain, waiting for a happy reunion.

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just checking in too. I kept waking up and sending prayers your way, Anne.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope we hear some good news today. This is really scary.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! Hugs to you Anne and prayers go out for the safe return of your two little loves!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

_Saying Prayers for a safe return._


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry this happened. You must be frantic with worry. My thoughts are with you and hoping for their safe return.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mirabel & Tip are still not home, please continue to pray and send good vibes Anne's way.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Leeann:

Thanks for the update-I just tried to call Anne-I feel so helpless here. I left her a message that I would be more than glad to help search-

Prayers are still winging their way to heaven.

Pat


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Just said a prayer. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was also just checking back. I'm praying for their safe return........:angel:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Every finger and paw here is crossed for the safe return of the missing fur babies. A nightmare.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is another day when I find myself coming back to check often. I'm so hoping for good news for the whole family.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Checking in for any news.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm checking in too. I am hoping Anne and her son get their babies back today.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

According to Miss Paige in the other thread, she hasn't heard from Ann yet today. Hopefully they are together and safe.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This is just awful...I am praying that they will be found and returned to Ann very soon. I pray that God will guide them to a loving person that will do the right thing. I hope they are safe and sound till they are returned home. Hugs to you!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh how terrible!!! I just found this thread and am hoping for some good news.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> This is just awful...I am praying that they will be found and returned to Ann very soon. I pray that God will guide them to a loving person that will do the right thing. I hope they are safe and sound till they are returned home. Hugs to you!!


I was thinking this exact same thing!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness....this is my worst nightmare. I'm sending a prayer that all turns out well. :angel:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shoot! I keep hoping........ can't lose hope and faith, but boy this is scary! I'd be worried sick. I've had a couple of close calls with the back yard gate having been left open, but it never amounted to either one of my dogs vanishing. Thank goodness! It is so sad......


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oh dear, no news yet? Still praying here!! Come home Mirabelle and Tip!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh No-- no news yet! Safe travels home Mirabelle and Tip!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:attention: Mirabel and Tip :attention:

:angel: Please go home now! Your loving family needs you! :angel:
I'm sending my message with angels--hoping it'll help guide them back home!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I was hoping for some good news. How horrible........ I hope we hear some good news soon. :angel:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I was hoping to read about their safe return  At least it's summertime and the furbabies don't have to freeze and will hopefully be easier to find with the late sunsets. :angel:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Each time I check here for news I relive the near horror I went through a couple of years back. Returning from shows in Canada a friend and I stopped half way at a motel. We were in a large van. Fed and ex'd the dogs. The weather was beautiful so we decided to leave them in the van for the night. Sometime around 3am I heard the pulik barking furiously. We were in the middle of no where and surrounded by woods and forest so I was concerned something wild was sniffing around the van. I went outside to check and opened the van door. Aretha's crate was empty. It was unlikely she could have gotten out the slightly rolled down windows but she was not there. I was like a screaming banshi running through the area screaming for her. To make a long story short when I opened the BACK doors of the van to get one of the pulik out to help look there was asleep on top of my coat which was on top of my tack box. She had gotten out of her crate, walked across the top of the puli's crates (thus the barking) and fell between the crates and back doors onto my coat where she decided to go to sleep. I saw my life pass before my eyes at the thought of her missing and lost. May the babies in MO be found safely soon. I wish I lived closer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just heard from Alex that they found Tip. Now send all your prayers to Mirabel to get home now!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo thank you Amanda, Prayers are still going out for Mirabel to find her way home.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is just so upsetting. Thank goodness they found Tip. I sure hope somebody has Mirabel and they are looking for her home. It just makes me so sad.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Amanda, prayers for Mirabel to find her way home.
Any idea if Tip came home or was found? oops, sounds like she was found.

Beverly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Tip has gone home....Now Mirabel go home and give your family hugs and kisses!!! That is why we have locks on our gates in our yard. We have three gates. We use the two side ones and the big back gate has a lock on it. When we have company we only have one gate unlocked for that very reason. I hope to get good news in the morning.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God they found Tip. Now one more big miracle, please. Let Mirabel be found soon and sound. I'm still praying for you.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to hear Tip is home, now your turn Mirabel.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that is good news! Tip has been found!:clap2: Thanks for letting us know Amanda:hug:
I was so hoping they would be together-----Hopefully someone will find Mirabel soon and check her microchip.:angel: Safe return Mirabel :angel:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Tip is home! All good things come in 3 they say, the foster returned, Tip is home and now it's Mirabel's turn!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your positive thoughts and prayers. I haven't been on very much and just read this thread. Pat let me know that she was updating people here and I had been in contact with Amanda and Leeann. All three have been so helpful and have had great advise. I have been so emotional going from crying to wanting to crawl in bed and sleep all the time.

I came home Tuesday evening and pulled in my driveway. I looked up and saw my front door wide open. My first thought was my dogs. My son ran in and said the only one in there was Eli my older border collie mix that has health issues. I guess he knew he wouldn't get far. I immediately started screaming and crying and freaking out. I didn't know what to do. My son took off looking for them and I called a friend. Then I called animal control and my vet. 

As I was on the phone with the local police two ladies were walking by with a dog. I asked if either of them had seen loose dogs. They said someone had asked them if they knew who a little white dog belonged to. She walked me back there and I found Fritz. I walked back to the house with him and went to get my son. The person who found Fritz said he had seen a found two dogs sign down the street. I was thankful cause I just knew these were tip and Mirabel. My heart broke again when I found out that was an older sign.

We searched for three hours that night by car and walking. Yesterday morning we went out placing fliers all over the area but all calls I got where about the other sign or Fritz. This morning we went to all the local shelters to look at their stray dogs. When we got home this afternoon I got a message on my machine that someone had Tip. He is safe at home now but we are still missing Mirabel. We went and made more fliers and posted them all over between my home and where Tip was found. If someone has Mirabel I want to make sure her face is known so they can't keep her.

I have been trying to keep busy as the waiting times are the hardest. On another note I did aquire a new distraction, actually two. While we were at the APA's shelter a woman walked in with with two kittens in a box. She said she had found them under her car. The staff said that they looked 2 to 3 weeks old and that they would hold them for 5 days to see if anyone claimed them but after that they would be euthanized. They asked the lady if she could keep them until they are bigger and adoptable. The lady stated she was moving to NC and couldn't keep them. Of course my big mouth blurts out that I will take them. So now on top of everything I have two little kitten fosters. I took them to the vet and they said they are about 2 weeks old and in good shape. They need a bath and some flea medicine but that's it. They gave me all the info on taking care of them and will take them back at 8 weeks to adopt them out.

Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers, I hope they bring Mirabel home soon we are really missing her and there is a huge hole in our hearts and family right now. 

Anne


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anne :hug: and my what a big heart you have to foster those 2 kittens on top of it all! Hope someone up there will reward you with Mirabel's return for that!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Anne, will keep you, your son and Mirabel in my prayers, lets hope she is found soon. What a saint you are to take on two baby kittens. :hug:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Ann 
<<HUGS>>

I am holding my breath waiting for good news.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Anne,

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes reading your story. That's always our worst nightmare. I remember the day not so long ago when I saw my gate open and two of my dogs were gone. Thank God I found them within a short time but my knees went weak and my heart was racing, so I know what you're going through. There's a highway of prayers out there on your and Mirabel's behalf. I'm finding it hard to leave the computer for long, so hoping for good news.

I hope some good soul is out there with her trying to reach you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm praying that Mirabel will be back home soon. I know how upset I would be if Cicero went missing and my heart go out to you. I'm sure you have.....but please let all vets and groomers in your area know abou your baby. It's mean....but there are some people out there that will want to keep our loving little babies. I'm so glad she is micro-chipped and I have hope you will get her back soon.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*photo of Mirabel...*

Just in case you see her:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Praying for their safe return and that you don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish we could all be there to help you canvass the neighborhood! 

We are praying and hoping for a joyful reunion with Mirabel. How is Tip doing? Is he tired from his adventure?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh Anne! I am praying that Mirabel comes home. Keep looking, you will find her! I am so very sorry.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sending loving thoughts Anne that Mirabel will be home with you and yours soon.
You are a saint to help the poor kittens. Try and get some rest yourself and give Tip lots of love and hugs for us.

Beverly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anne, hope this will be the last night without sweet Mirabel.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Everyone keep the prayers flying to heaven-we are suppose to get rain-storms tomorrow night-I just pray that Mirabel is at least somewhere warm-I know Anne will find her-there is so much hope esp now that Tip is home safe & sound. 

Pat


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Anne, many prayers your way for little Mirabel. I know there is a guardian angel that is going to lead her home to you very soon. How far did Tip get ... maybe look in that area as she may still be in that general area too.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Still praying that Mirabel finds her way home as Tip did.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Mirabel - I bet someone found her and fell in love and probably is not trying too hard to find her home! I hope she gets back to her Mommy soon.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Laurie, I am thinking the same thing. These little Havs love people and I don't know anyone that doesn't just fall in love with them. I'm praying someone will have her vet checked or groomed where they will scan and find out where "home" really is.

My grandson's lab went missing from their yard. They found his collar with their number on it in the yard -- and we felt like someone got him. He wasn't micro-chipped -- which made me know how much it might help so I had it done for Cicero.

Let's all just keep praying and I will check back later looking for good news.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was so hoping for some more good news this morning. Maybe Anne could get on some noon news shows - they sometimes have vets on and she might talk them into doing a lost dog info show. I have seen it in our area. 

Many prayers for Mirabel and Anne.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a feeling that today is a good day! Will keep praying for Anne's family and Mirabel.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if it would help to add, "Needs Medication" to the signs. If someone was intent on keeping Mirabel, they might not be so inclined if they thought she was going to cost them in vet bills.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I was hoping for some good news today. Sending good vibes that Mirabel makes her way home today.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so happy for you that Tip is home but know you will not rest until you find Mirabel. The news station is a great idea, too. She is probably being cared for somewhere . . . we continue to pray for her safe return.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm so glad that Tip is home and am sending prayers and good thoughts that Mirabel is soon home as well. I love the medication needed idea - if someone has her that might make them think twice.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just checking in to see if Mirabel is home yet....I hope she is found soon. My hearts and prayers go out to you and your family. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, man. When I saw that a missing Hav alert went out for a Mirabel, my heart sank. I was hoping it wasn't Anne's Mirabel. (Not that I'd want anyone to lose their Hav, but we all know Anne & Mirabel, so it just makes it that much more awful.)

Anne, I'm hoping that they all come home to you safely.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

This is so sad! I hope she checks in with all the shelters in her area EVERY DAY to see if her dog has been turned in. Sadly, a family in our area searched for a week before checking with a shelter, only to find out their purebred English Setter had already been adopted out....and they couldn't get her back!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I will add my prayers also. I hope that somebody didn't come into the house to steal Mirabel and Tip just got out, too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh still praying!!! come home Mirabelle


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:Cry: I'm SO HAPPY to hear that that Tip hass been found!!!

I will keep praying for Mirabelle's safe return!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Praying for Mirabelle and I am so glad the other pups are safe and sound back with you. We are in NW arkansas, so we will keep our eyes open and if there is anything we can do please let me know!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so glad that Tip is home and we are still sending good vibes for Mirabelle's safe return home.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Checking back and hoping for the good news that Mirabel was back home....I'm so sorry she has not found your arms yet Anne.:hug:

Sending angels--:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is wonderful that Tip is home. I continue to pray that Mirabel will be home safe and sound too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Anne, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope that Mirabel gets safely home SOON.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sending another prayer that today is the day that Mirabel returns to you, Anne. Our thoughts and prayers are certainly with you. :angel:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Saying lots of prayers for you and Mirabel.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers for you and Mirabel. So happy to see Tip and Fritz are home.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Just said a special prayer for Mirabel.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I keep checking back here to see if Mirabel is home, but keep seeing she is not. I'm still praying for a happy ending.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Checking in, has there been any news from Anne today?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She isn't in her arms yet but someone called her and said where they think they may have saw her. 

Everyone keep your paws crossed!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Fingers, toes & paws are all crossed along with prayers.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Fingers, toes & paws are all crossed along with prayers.


Me too!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ME THREE!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Me four!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Me five. We all have our various fingers, toes and paws crossed. Please, oh please, let this be the day she comes home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me six. I was looking at Mirabel's picture earlier in the day and I said, let mommy know where you are. Please God let them find her well and quickly.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Checking in, with hopes of good news. Still sending prayers up for dear little Mirabelle! 

Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

GREAT NEWS- ANNE HAS MIRABEL!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonderful!!!! I can't wait to hear details of their reunion.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

HOORAY!!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!
I have tears of joy for Anne and all her fur kids.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I am so happy for Anne! I got goosebumps reading the good news.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: Our prayers have been answered. I am so happy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I just scared my boys, I had to jump up and give them a huge hug I am soooo Happy. We could not have asked for a better ending, I know Anne is going to sleep so much better tonight knowing she has ALL her furkids home with her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*OH MY GOOOOOD*, I have such painful goose bumps, you can't imagine!!!!!!!! I KNEW this was a good day :whoo:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

:whoo: HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY :whoo:

I am sitting here bawling for joy...Thank God for answered prayers! :bounce:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, I am soooooooooooo relieved!! I'm crying, I'm so happy! Oh my, what a horrible nightmare! I've been sitting on the edge of my seat and when I read Amanda's post earlier, I thought I'd lose it. Thank God, Anne has all her babies home with her now. 

Oh, I just HAVE to go hug my furbabies right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got back from vacation and saw this post and my heart sank. I was so happy when I got to the end and learned all of the dogs are home. Anne, my heat goes out to you for what you must have been going through the last few days. So glad to hear that you have your babies back. I hope they are all okay.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thank goodness she is home. Oh poor Ann must be exhausted. Hugs to everyone who said prayers and thought good thoughts. 

Amanda, you are my hero for posting an update so quickly.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Please see Anne's thread *Dirty and matted but happy to be home!!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh hoooray!!!! Welcome home Mirabelle-- sleep tight Anne.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Praise God! Welcome home Tip and Mirabel!
What a relief!

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope everyone gets a good nights sleep. Oh the stories that could be told!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a relief. Thank goodness Mirabel is home!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

This is the best news!!!! I am so very happy for Anne and Mirabel. :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

juliav said:


> This is the best news!!!! I am so very happy for Anne and Mirabel. :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


Ditto!:thumb::hug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is the best day! I am SOOOOOOOOO happy. I couldn't get the picture out of my head of Anne's son taking Mirabel around for the Woof Walk at Nationals. I am SOOOOOO HAPPPPPY! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm just now checking in for updates.... YAHOOOOOO!!!!! The tears of JOY are flowing!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How scary!

I've been out of town, but I'm SSOOOOO glad to see the happy ending that they all made their way home. I know you must've been terrified. 

Hugs
Kara


----------

